# Tim at Baywatch Arms is the Cerakote King



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys,

If you have an old firearm or one that you just want a durable coat, Please get in contact with Tim over at Baywatch Arms. His is some of the best I've seen on the net. His customer service is top notch. He's just one of those really nice guys. Take a look at the AR and 1911 he did for me. In my opinion, it's some of his best work and I'm not say that just because they are my firearms. If you don't believe look for yourself.



Timothy J. Barry

Baywatch Arms & Accessories
40 West Nine Mile Road #7
Pensacola, Florida 32534
[email protected]
http://www.baywatcharms.com
(850) 377-2654


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*[email protected]!!!*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me like! Me like!!!!!!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Couple of nice looking rigs! Love the AR. What optic are you running on it?


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I LOVE GOOOOOLLDDDDDD


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Leatherwood HILUX 1-4X30


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

What kind of prices does he charge ?????


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I had my ruger 10/22 done by him,, its fabulous, he does fantastic work.. and dont even ask how much he charges because you will be blown away about that as well, i recommend everyone who has not done business with him to do so, you will not be dissapointed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Did you take it to him stripped? Just wondering if I should take it too him before I put the parts in the lower or if its ok to go ahead and assemble it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

ABailey said:


> Did you take it to him stripped? Just wondering if I should take it too him before I put the parts in the lower or if its ok to go ahead and assemble it.


He is gonna have to take it all down to strip and paint properly, so may as well leave it stripped, easier, and probably cheaper as well.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't had Tim do a duracote job for me yet, but have done business with him before. Heck of a guy and I have personally seen several of his duracote jobs and every one of them have been awesome. I can't wait to have him duracote one of my guns.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> He is gonna have to take it all down to strip and paint properly, so may as well leave it stripped, easier, and probably cheaper as well.


Yea that's what I figured, guess he would have to coat the trigger, safety, mag release, pins and grip individual.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Me Too*



FowlHunter13 said:


> I haven't had Tim do a duracote job for me yet, but have done business with him before. Heck of a guy and I have personally seen several of his duracote jobs and every one of them have been awesome. I can't wait to have him duracote one of my guns.


 
Have not had Tim refinish a weapon for me yet but I have done multiple transaction with Tim. Always had five star service and have enjoyed his company. Anything he says he can do...trust him.:thumbup:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

He's done one for me and I saw the 1911 pictured in the first post when I was at his place. His work is awesome!


----------

